# طلب شرح برنامج Autodesk Storm and Sanitary Analysis



## maqsa1 (17 فبراير 2014)

اخواني الاعضاء والمشرفين بعد السلام عليكم 
طلب شرح برنامج Autodesk Storm and Sanitary Analysis هذا البرنامج من البرامج الفرعية لبرنامج cvil 3d
و بما إن مشروع تخرجي في قسم الهندسة المدنية عباره عن مشروع تصريف مياه الامطار لمنطقة معينه سواء للقنوات المفتوحة أو المغلقة وادخال جميع الدرسات الهيدروليكية والهيدرولوجية 
أصر الدكتور المشرف علينا بإن استخدم هذا البرنامج مع اني لم اتمكن من ايجاد اي مرجع عربي له فيإفيدونا بارك الله فيكم ​:11:


----------



## diaa_500 (28 أبريل 2014)

فيه برنامج رائع جدا و سهل في تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي و مياه الشرب إسمه SewerCad , WaterCad


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

SewerCad , WaterCad​
​


----------



## alih3s (28 نوفمبر 2014)

أرجو ان يعيد الدكتور النظر في استخدام هذاا البرنامج لأنه به اخطاء كثيرة جدا في التصميم و التحليل
تقبل مروري


----------



## البحيرى22 (14 يناير 2015)

برنامج Autodesk Storm and Sanitary Analysis صعب ومعقد وتوجد بالفعل برامج اخرى افضل منه


----------

